# Felt FC



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone hear of delays in the shipping for Felt FC? A friend place an order at LBS in November but hasnt heard anything from LBS, all LBS stated was that it hasnt arrived.

When are the new 2011s released?


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

What are the significant differences between the FC frame and the frame on an F5? When looking at the specs of the two frames on the Felt website, the only difference I notice is that the FC fork is upgraded. The FC frame alone is $1649, while the complete F5 with what appears to be a nearly equivalent frame is $2099 -- only $450 more. 

The Felt website comparison seems similarily odd for the ZC frame. The ZC frame at $1649 is compared to the frame on the Z6, which is a $1699 complete bicycle.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JogBike, your comparison is a little off. The FC kit should be compared to the F4; not the F5. The FC is the exact same frameset as the $3300 F4. Your comparison is like comparing the F5 to the F75. The frames are made of different material but the bikes have identical component specs. I would bet that they would feel the same if you rode them side by side and didn't know which one was which. Also the Felt F5 is $600 more. If you think the FC sounds ridiculous compared to the F5, then it makes since that the F5s $600 premium over the F75 doesn't really make sense either. Of course, we both understand why. Unlike many other manufacturers, Felt's prices do make since.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

In actuality the F5 comparison is not off all that much. The forks, before the recall, were indeed different but the frames other than gloss / matte finish were the same. Now, after the recall anyone who opted for the enve fork will have an identical fork to that of the FC unless Felt decides to spec the FC with the Easton Fork. Either way the frames remain the same with the difference being in the forks.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

True, the frames are the same but the fork was different. However, when pricing was set, the Enve fork wasn't even a thought. The Enve fork is only available because of the recall. The OP's friend ordered the FC frame before the recall was as well known as it is now. Also, maybe he just wants to build it from the ground up with his choice of components and he likes the paint scheme too. Isn't that why Felt offers the FC frame in the first place? I'm defending Felt's pricing on this one.


----------

